# Paris Hilton tritt ihrem Trainer zwischen die Beine ...



## Mandalorianer (20 Mai 2010)

Autsch, das ging ordentlich daneben! Paris Hilton gibt Vollgas im Kickboxen und zeigte sich bei ihrem Fitness-Training in Los Angeles etwas übermotiviert. Die sportliche Blondine sollte vielleicht beim Optiker vorbeischauen, denn sie trat ihrem Kickbox-Trainer im Garten versehentlich unter die Gürtellinie. Der geht mit Schmerzen in die Knie. Paris bekam einen Schreck und versuchte den armen Mann mit einem süßen Lächeln zu trösten. Anschließend konnte das Training immerhin samt Dehnübungen weitergehen.

Die 29-Jährige erklärte erst kürzlich, sich im Bikini zu dick zu fühlen . Das sorgte für viel Aufregung. Allerdings muss man ihr eins lassen, Sport ist gesund. Nur dann nicht, wenn man auf der Trainer-Seite steht. 



​
*Gruss das Gollum *


----------



## Q (21 Mai 2010)

"Die 29-Jährige erklärte erst kürzlich, sich im Bikini zu dick zu fühlen" ---- genau, wie eine schwangere Wanze  :thx: für die lustige Berichterstattung.


----------



## krawutz (21 Mai 2010)

Jedenfalls könnte der Schaden größer sein, als wenn ihr der Trainer gegen den Kopf getreten hätte.


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

shit happens


----------



## Mickay (12 Sep. 2011)

loool


----------



## Franky70 (12 Sep. 2011)

Na, dafür hätte sie ihm aber richtig entschädigen müssen......vielleicht ein neues Video drehen...

Aber wie toll sieht Paris aus......HOT!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Sep. 2011)

Frage an beide:
Tut das denn nicht furchtbar weh?

Antwort von Paris:
Nöööö habe doch Sicherheitssportschuhe an, schön mit Stahlkappen​


----------



## Franky70 (12 Sep. 2011)

Liebe Leute, ich sag nur soviel:
Es gibt viele Männer, die für so einen Tritt bezahlen würden...


----------



## neman64 (12 Sep. 2011)

Da muss man bei ihr aufpassen was man sagt, denn bei einem Falschen Wort kann man leicht eine bekommen.


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Sep. 2011)

wenn das mal nicht ein Marketing-Gag ist .......


----------

